# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دوراهی بین دارو و فیزیو

## Amirsolhjoo

سلام احتمال اینکه فیزیو مرکز استان ها و داروی بعضی شهرستانا قبول شم هست
از ی طرف میگم اگه برم فیزیو هم میتونم بیمارستان کارکنم هم مطب بزنم ولی اگر دارو بخونم یا باید کارخونه زیردست یکی کار کنم یا داروخونه بزنم ک اونم درحال اشباعه تو تهران
از ی طرفم نمیدونم ب کدوم بیشتر علاقه دارم هرچی تحقیق میکنم نمی فهمم
بعضی اوقات ب استاد دانشگاه شدنم فکر میکنم که واسه دارو خیلی بهتره
همینا باعث میشه سردرگم شم
اگه دانشجویان این رشته ها هم نظر بدن  ممنون میشم
help

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

up

----------


## Hannibal

دانشجو این رشته ها نیستم ولی در حالت کلی فکر کنم فیزیوتراپی بهتر باشه، فرصت شغلیه بیشتری هم داری. من خودم بخوام انتخاب کنم یه روزی فیزیو رو انتخاب میکنم. شما بازم تحقیق کن برو دانشگاه شهرتون از خود دانشجوها سوال کن بنظرم

----------


## alinasseri

در حال حاضر برای هردو رشته موقعیت شغلی مناسبی هست 
اما اینکه 5 تا 10 سال آینده که شما فارغ از تحصیل میشی و به بازار کار میایی کسی خبر نداره بطور مثال قدیم کنکوریهای سال 60 تا 70 اکثرا میزدن پزشکی اما اینطور که پیش میره 5 سال آینده جایگاه دندان بسیار بالاتر از پزشکی خواهد بود.
برای همین اگرشما پیش مشاور برین بهتون میگه بیشتر به علاقه توجه کنید 
اگر شما بین دو رشته علاقه دارین خوب بعد بحث جایگاه و درآمد پیش میاد
اگر شما به فیزیو و دارو علاقه دارین باید بحث جایگاه و درآمد رو در نظر بگیرین
اکنون برای هردو رشته موقعیت مناسبی است
اما اکنون چون میگن رشته دارو اشباع شده (که اینم غلطه فقط چون میخواین شهر های بزرگ خدمت کنن اشباع شده وگرنه ما در مناطق محروم اتفاقا نیاز شدید هم داریم)
کسی سمت دارو نمیره و به سمت رشته های دیگر از جمله فیزیو میرون.
شما خودتون باید دو دو تا کنید تا به نتیجه عالی برسید ولی هرکدوم رو انتخاب کردین اگر با علاقه جلو برین و سطح علمی خودتون رو در همان رشته افزارش دهید مطمئن باشید بیکار نمیمانید و از هر رشته دیگری پردرآمد تر خواهید شد./.

----------


## hamed_habibi

​دارو دندون پزشکی هیچوقت بیکار نمیشی زندگی راحتیم داری....

----------


## soss74

نه این جوری هم نیست پرشده از ادم های بیکار تو این چنتا رشتهولی فیزیو هیلی بهتر تو بازار کار

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

خخخ میبینید؟؟بحث سنگینی هستش ولی خودم بیشتر فیزیو تمایل دارم زدم اول فیزو تهران بعد دارو تهران بعد داروی استانای دیگه بعد فیزو استانای دیگه

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

بعد ی سوال واسه شهید بهشتی هم زده تکنولوژی پرتوشناسی هم تکنولوژی پرتودرمانی کدون رادیولوژی میشه؟؟

----------

